# Date Movie



## Chris (May 30, 2006)

Pretty fuckin' funny. A little over-the-top-stupid at some times, but there's a few scenes that I laughed out loud at.

As a side note, band-camp-chick is pretty fuckin' hot. 

CQ's advice: Rent, don't buy.


----------



## Donnie (May 30, 2006)

note to self... Chris enjoys gay movies.


----------



## Chris (May 31, 2006)

Watch it before you call me a gay movie lover, you gay non-2101-owning-gay-...-fag...-you!

(It's late, I'm out of originality  )


----------



## eleven59 (May 31, 2006)

Hell yes Alyson Hannigan is hot.


----------



## Jesse (May 31, 2006)

boobs.


----------



## Rick (Jun 1, 2006)

It was pretty funny sometimes. I might have to get it, we'll see.


----------



## Nick1 (Dec 8, 2006)

I saw the first 5 min of it and left. Worst movie ever.


----------



## ohio_eric (Dec 8, 2006)

Alyson Hannigan is indeed a hottie. I  redheads.


----------



## goth_fiend (Dec 9, 2006)

I lost IQ watching that pile, not even alyson could save that piece


----------



## mefrommiddleearth (Dec 9, 2006)

Tangent:cris I noticed you've decleared yourself to be the heavy metal jesus this being the case where do I apply for a position either as pope or one of the 13 appostles ('cause 13 is so more metal than 12)


----------



## God Hand Apostle (Dec 9, 2006)

Worst....movie....ever!

Chick is hot though. We agree on that. 

Has anyone...uh..."accidentally" seen Alyson Hannigan's sex tape?


----------



## Ken (Dec 9, 2006)

Donnie said:


> note to self... Chris enjoys gay movies.



+1, and I watched it. Stopped it half-way through.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 9, 2006)

She has a sex tape?

EDIT: get a dude's hopes up. 

From Wiki

_Personal life
Alyson Hannigan and Alexis Denisof
Enlarge
Alyson Hannigan and Alexis Denisof

Hannigan owns a home in Sacramento, California. She married actor Alexis Denisof (who played Wesley Wyndam-Pryce in the Buffy franchise) on 11 October 2003. She had previously dated actor Steven Sutphen and Ginger Fish, a drummer for Marilyn Manson.

Hannigan has been incorrectly rumored to have created a sex tape; the person in the tape is not her, but rather adult film actress Luna Lane._

Luna Lane doesn't even look like Alysson, which is sorta odd. How could people make that mistake?


----------



## Metal Ken (Dec 9, 2006)

Goddamnit, stop bumping 6+ month threads! 


However, Alyson Hannigan is one of the hottest chicks ever.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 9, 2006)

I thought the movie was decent. made me laugh a few times.

ALyson, as the consensus seems to be, is pretty damn fine in the movie. Best I've seen her look.


----------



## Metal Ken (Dec 9, 2006)

the FHM pictures she did were friggin glorious.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 9, 2006)

Ok, I just saw it. 

It's definitely Luna Lane, but I can see how people would think it was Alyson. Especially because her hair is dyed red.


----------



## Metal Ken (Dec 9, 2006)

yeah, wikipedia'd luna lane after reading this thread, and was able to understand the confusion,hehe.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 9, 2006)

[action=The Dark Wolf]had no need to Wiki Luna. [/action]





....


----------



## Metal Ken (Dec 9, 2006)

ENLIGHTEN ME.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 9, 2006)

I just meant I was familiar with her uh... huh huh huh.... work.


----------



## Metal Ken (Dec 9, 2006)

oh, i thought you were withholding said 'tape' ;p


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 9, 2006)

Oh, I've got the vid (or at least, a portion of it), but it's Luna, not Alyson.

I've seen Luna in some other things.


----------



## Metal Ken (Dec 9, 2006)

oh, i know its luna. still ;p


----------



## ohio_eric (Dec 9, 2006)

Wow this thread is way  

That's OK because discussing hot redheads like Alyson Hannigan is always a good thing. 

If she did have a sex tape I could die a happy man.


----------

